# de moeite niet waard/niet de moeite waard?



## Lamperouge

Hallo, wat is de negatieve vorm van de structuur _de moeite waard zijn_?

_Die film is de moeite niet waard_. (?)
_Die film is niet de moeite waard. _(?)


----------



## Astilbe

Mijn gevoel zegt dat er een kleine nuance is, maar ik weet niet hoe het in woorden uit te leggen. Misschien kan je bij www.onzetaal.nl/taaladvies je vraag stellen. Ik ben wel benieuwd naar het antwoord!
Succes.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Beide zijn correct, en naar mijn idee is er geen verschil in betekenis. Wel denk ik dat de woordvolgorde 'niet de moeite waard' gebruikelijker is.


----------



## bibibiben

_Waard_ is het naamwoordelijk deel van een naamwoordelijk gezegde dat samengaat met een oorzakelijk voorwerp, in dit geval _de moeite_ [zie: https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/oorzakelijk-voorwerp]. Het naamwoordelijk deel van het naamwoordelijk gezegde is een zogeheten inherent element [zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/05/02/01/body.html]. Inherente elementen staan in de zin altijd achteraan, tenzij er een zogeheten tweede pool is [zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/01/body.html#p1]. In dat geval staat het inherente element namelijk vlak voor de tweede pool. In de zin die je aanhaalt, is sprake van zinsnegatie. In geval van zinsnegatie staat _niet_ vlak voor de inherente elementen [zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/09/02/01/body.html].

Dus:

Met inherent element, maar zonder tweede pool:
Dat is de moeite|niet|waard.

Met inherent element en met tweede pool:
Dat zal de moeite|niet|waard|zijn.

In woordenboeken en andere naslagwerken zul je inderdaad vrijwel altijd voorbeeldzinnen zien waarin _niet_ vlak voor _waard_ staat. De grote vraag is nu: waarom klinkt _dat is niet de moeite waard_ toch óók acceptabel voor vrijwel alle native speakers? Ook Google laat talloze treffers zien waar _niet_ voorafgaat aan _de moeite_. Hoe zit dat precies? Op die vraag heb ik geen pasklaar antwoord. Wel heb ik in al eens in de draad http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2604136&langid=13 opgemerkt:

_“Wat ook wel complicerend werkt: in zinnen waarin het identificerende werkwoord zijn wordt gebruikt, kan het verschil tussen zinsnegatie en partiële negatie nogal klein zijn. Bij aardig wat sprekers zal daarom de neiging groot zijn om geen noemenswaardig verschil te maken tussen 'A is niet B' en 'A is B niet'.”_

Ook in de door jou aangehaalde zin is de hoofdrol weggelegd voor het identificerende werkwoord _zijn_. Omdat het verschil tussen zinsnegatie en partiële negatie [zie: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/09/02/02/body.html] in dit soort zinnen niet al te groot is, lijkt het erop dat _niet _wat meer vrijheid krijgt om te zwerven. Ik heb de indruk dat hier sprake is van een recente ontwikkeling in het Nederlands die taalkundigen vooralsnog links lijken te laten liggen.

Negatie kan in het Nederlands een nogal gecompliceerde zaak zijn. De precieze plaats van _niet_ hangt van tal van factoren af. Informatie die voor Franstaligen wellicht nog interessant is: http://wwwling.arts.kuleuven.be/NGF_N/NGF6.pdf.


----------



## matakoweg

Beide zinnen lijken me goed. 
In het boek "Geschiedenis van het Nederlands van de 20e eeuw" van J. van der Horst staat er op blz 285-288 iets over. Van der Horst signaleert dat het vroeger gebruikelijker was om "niet" meer naar achteren te plaatsen. Hij geeft als voorbeeld:
- Het is mijn gewoonte niet romans te schrijven
terwijl we nu eerder zullen zeggen:
- Het is niet mijn gewoonte [om] romans te schrijven.


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Beide zinnen lijken me goed.
> In het boek "Geschiedenis van het Nederlands van de 20e eeuw" van J. van der Horst staat er op blz 285-288 iets over.



Heel mooi. Laat ik dan maar deze uitspraak terugnemen:

"Ik heb de indruk dat hier sprake is van een recente ontwikkeling in het Nederlands die taalkundigen vooralsnog links lijken te laten liggen."

Er is gelukkig aandacht voor!


----------



## Astilbe

matakoweg said:


> Beide zinnen lijken me goed.
> Van der Horst signaleert dat het vroeger gebruikelijker was om "niet" meer naar achteren te plaatsen.


Gezien was Matakoweg hier aanhaalt, heb ik het idee dat het nu meer een kwestie van taalregister is. De "oude" manier (met _niet meer naar achteren in de zin) _hoort bij een hogere taalregister (bv. meer litterair) dan de nieuwere volgorde.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zie een andere verklaring voor die ontwikkeling. Ik denk dat taalsprekers 'de moeite waard' niet meer analyseren; met andere woorden: zij beschouwen het als één geheel, een uitdrukking met vaste onderdelen (ik moet zelf zoeken naar een andere variant met 'waard', maar ze zijn er wel; 'de moeite waard' als combinatie lijkt mij echter "extreem frequent"). Vlamingen zullen dat mogelijk nog vaker zo zien dan Nederlanders. In Vlaanderen zul je net "... mijn gewoonte niet" veel vaker horen; het andere lijkt correcter, maar ook "stijver" (typisch Vlaams criterium). Vermoedelijk geldt daar dezelfde verklaring: "Het is mijn gewoonte niet" heeft voor Vlamingen vermoedelijk hetzelfde 'statuut' als "Het regent niet"... --- Dus voor Vlamingen vermoedelijk net omgekeerd, als ik lees wat Astilbe schrijft... 

_(Bij Nederlanders merk ik trouwens dat zij scheidbare werkwoorden in een _te_+inf.-constructie zowat systematisch splitsen, terwijl Vlamingen dat nooit doen, lijkt mij. Als ik iemand '*af *proberen te *maken*' hoor zeggen, dan durf ik er geld op verwedden dat het een Nederlander is en geen Vlaming...)


_


----------



## Lamperouge

Dag allemaal, bedankt voor de reacties. Het is ietwat merkwaardig dat _niet de moeite waard_ niet fout klinkt voor moedertaalsprekers. Puur syntactisch bekeken wordt in dat geval _de moeite_ genegeerd en wordt er dan ook geïmpliceerd dat de film niet de moeite, maar wel iets anders waard is. ThomasK heeft daar zeker een plausibele verklaring voor (de moeite waard wordt wellicht als één eenheid gehanteerd en niet meer geanalyseerd).

Nu rijst de vraag of dat verschijnsel zich ook voordoet bij o.a. _het kijken waard zijn_:
_Die film is het kijken *niet* waard.
Die film is *niet* het kijken waard._ (?)


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, vanuit mijn Vlaamse roots zou ik voor (a) gaan, maar (b) lijkt explicieter, gefocust op het kijken, maar in de praktijk betekenen ze in mijn ogen net hetzelfde. Mijn theorie blijft overeind want 'het kijken waard' lijkt mij minder courant, minder 'idiomatisch', maar zeker perfect als zodanig.


----------



## bibibiben

Lamperouge said:


> Dag allemaal, bedankt voor de reacties. Het is ietwat merkwaardig dat _niet de moeite waard_ niet fout klinkt voor moedertaalsprekers. Puur syntactisch bekeken wordt in dat geval _de moeite_ genegeerd en wordt er dan ook geïmpliceerd dat de film niet de moeite, maar wel iets anders waard is.



Inderdaad, oorspronkelijk geeft de plaatsing van _niet_ in deze positie aan dat er sprake is van partiële negatie. Met de juiste intonatie (door veel nadruk te leggen op _moeite_), is die lezing er nog steeds in te leggen, maar de bruikbaarheid blijft gering. Als iets niet *de moeite *waard is, wat kan het immers dan wél waard zijn? 

Er zijn meer zinnen waarin partiële ontkenning weinig betekenis heeft, waardoor de neiging bestaat om zinnen waarin _niet_ op een andere plaats staat dan vlak voor de inherente elementen (of de tweede pool), tóch te lezen als bevattende een zinsnegatie. Matakoweg gaf al het voorbeeld van _dat is mijn gewoonte niet_, dat inmiddels uitwisselbaar is geworden met _dat is niet mijn gewoonte_.

Als partiële negatie wél betekenis heeft, zie je dat het naar voren halen van _niet_ met als doel zinsnegatie te bewerkstelligen niet meer zo gemakkelijk gaat:

Partiële negatie:
 Dat is niet Hans (maar Piet). [Nadruk ligt op _Hans_]

Zinsnegatie:
 Dat is Hans niet.
 Dat is niet Hans.

Misschien is een  wat al te bruut, maar op z'n minst zou ik er een vraagteken bij plaatsen.



Lamperouge said:


> Nu rijst de vraag of dat verschijnsel zich ook voordoet bij o.a. _het kijken waard zijn_:
> _Die film is het kijken *niet* waard.
> Die film is *niet* het kijken waard._ (?)



Partiële negatie lijkt mij in deze zin opnieuw weinig betekenisvol. Als een film niet *het kijken* waard is, wat kan hij dan nog wel waard zijn? Mij schiet niets te binnen. Dus voor mij kan de negatie in beide gevallen op de hele zin slaan, niet alleen op _het kijken_. Wel heb ik nog een lichte voorkeur voor de eerste zin. Die heeft een net iets beter ritme, lijkt me.

Terzijde: als partiële negatie ten enenmale onmogelijk is, zie je dat vooropplaatsing van _niet_ teneinde zinsnegatie te bewerkstelligen eveneens onmogelijk is:
 Hij is het niet waard.
 Hij is niet het waard.


----------



## Lamperouge

OK, bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Lamperouge said:


> OK, bedankt!



Graag gedaan!

Misschien nog een interessante link: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/09/02/03/body.html. De plaats van _niet_ is soms lastig te bepalen en datzelfde geldt ook voor _niet meer_.Een extra complicatie is dat _niet_ in bepaalde gevallen gescheiden kan worden van _meer_, maar in andere gevallen absoluut niet.


----------

